# Mecklenburg MEDIC



## medictinysc (Dec 24, 2012)

I am interested in finding out about the rear seat of the GMC 4500 that MEDIC uses?  Are they as roomy as they look?  What are the oppinions from some of the ALS use this type of ambulance?


----------



## BEN52 (Jan 1, 2013)

Take a look at some of Cleveland EMS's squads, they also run an extended cab.


----------



## medictinysc (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you for all your information...


----------

